# Sliding barndoor at the bottom of stairs



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 25, 2021)

I currently live in a room at the top of a flight of stairs, and at the bottom is a sliding barn door without a landing on the interior side. Without the landing, is this legal? Thanks!

It looks similar to this: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...ttom-of-interior-stairs-code-violation.25921/ Only instead of going down to a basement it goes up to an attic landing.


----------



## cda (Apr 25, 2021)

PortlandRenter1089 said:


> I currently live in a room at the top of a flight of stairs, and at the bottom is a sliding barn door without a landing on the interior side. Without the landing, is this legal? Thanks!
> 
> It looks similar to this: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...ttom-of-interior-stairs-code-violation.25921/ Only instead of going down to a basement it goes up to an attic landing.



Is that your only access to your room?


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes, it is.


----------



## ICE (Apr 25, 2021)

A bigger issue might be the room located in an attic.


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 25, 2021)

Is that not allowed? It's been modified, so there is flooring and a small bathroom.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 26, 2021)

PortlandRenter1089 said:


> Is that not allowed? It's been modified, so there is flooring and a small bathroom.


What about a window?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 26, 2021)

Was the door recently put in without a permit? Or has it been there a long time?


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

There is a window in the attic. I'm not sure about when the door was put in, it's been there since I've moved in two months ago.


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

cda said:


> Is that your only access to your room?


Sorry, I missed the reply button, But, yes, it is, would that impact things? Thanks!


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Was the door recently put in without a permit? Or has it been there a long time?


To give more information, I'm not sure how recent the door is. The house is over a 100 years old, and the door looks pretty new.


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2021)

That would be manslaughter when the fatal fire happens here...


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2021)

PortlandRenter1089 said:


> To give more information, I'm not sure how recent the door is. The house is over a 100 years old, and the door looks pretty new.



So how many other renters/ rental rooms in the house??

Do you know if your city regulates/annual permit rental homes??


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2021)

Can you either leave the door open all the time 

Or if concerned ask owner to remove it while you are renting?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 27, 2021)

How many stories is the house?


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

cda said:


> So how many other renters/ rental rooms in the house??
> 
> Do you know if your city regulates/annual permit rental homes??


I live in Portland, there are 3 other people renting in the house, as well as an airbnb in the basement. Portland does have regulations for rentals, such as requiring it to be habitable.


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

cda said:


> Can you either leave the door open all the time
> 
> Or if concerned ask owner to remove it while you are renting?


I could ask for that, but then my room would not have any privacy. Would something like this require the stairs and doorway to be redone?


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> How many stories is the house?


It sits on a hill, so it's 3-4 stories tall depending if you include the lowest level.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2021)

PortlandRenter1089 said:


> I live in Portland, there are 3 other people renting in the house, as well as an airbnb in the basement. Portland does have regulations for rentals, such as requiring it to be habitable.



Well if they do annual inspections, or just call and file an anonymous   complaint 

Sounds like the entire house needs a good look over


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2021)

You can do open record request to see if they have a permit:;;










						Portland, OR - Airbnb Help Center
					






					www.airbnb.com
				











						Accessory Short-Term Rental Permits (ASTR) - Read Before You Apply
					

Apply for a short-term rental permit or renew a short-term rental permit. Learn about accessory short-term rental (ASTR) Type A permits and Type B permits and rental inspections. Get requirements for rental units, vacation rentals, mother-in-law apartments, renting out a bedroom and basement units.




					www.portland.gov


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2021)

Long term










						Residential Rental Registration Program and Schedule R
					

Annual registration of residential rental units located in Portland is required for residential rental property owners. For most filers, the form is due April 15 each year. View the FAQ here. Download tax form Schedule R and submit it to the Portland Revenue Division.




					www.portland.gov


----------



## PortlandRenter1089 (Apr 27, 2021)

cda said:


> Well if they do annual inspections, or just call and file an anonymous   complaint
> 
> Sounds like the entire house needs a good look over


Thanks! I'll check this out.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't know your local codes. In PA  legally you can do anything to a house without a permit as long as it's not something structural or changes to the one required means of egress (front door).


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 28, 2021)

Was it like that when you moved in?

Why a problem now?

Probably a not so legal set-up, but if your worried about it why did you move in? 

Sounds like maybe getting ready to not pay the "rent" ?

Sorry, Maybe Im a little cynical.


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2021)

No Soup for you said:


> Was it like that when you moved in?
> 
> Why a problem now?
> 
> ...




Either walk down the stairs in the dark, door closed, and trip over the last few stairs, because of no landing,

Or someone locks the barn door, while he is upstairs.

Sounds like the entire house needs a code intervention.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 28, 2021)

PortlandRenter1089 said:


> It sits on a hill, so it's 3-4 stories tall depending if you include the lowest level.


Attic the 4th story or above it? 
Each floor above grade must have two (2) exits.


----------

